# Doinker D.I.S.H.



## BuckKilla (Jun 11, 2003)

Great review , I'm planning on ordering one today from my shop. This thing looks alot more promising than a B stinger.


----------



## westpadeadeye (Feb 13, 2008)

*great review*

thanks for the info...ive tried some other brands"like the dish" I call them stearing wheels and they stabilize my shot. By taking off my other stab that reduces, the vibration comes back...

Way to go doinker


----------



## AndyVandy (May 9, 2009)

*Question.*

I am seriously looking at getting this stabilizer. I love that it comes with a disconnect and that the weights can be moved for an offset. Here is my question, where does it balance? I mean by this how much weight is at the far end? If I understand this right, as much weight as possible should be at the far end to get the best effect. If it is simply heavy but the weight is fairly evenly spread out I may go a different direction. Of the total weight how much is the stuff that goes on the end? I am looking at the 12." Any help is appreciated.


----------



## crdande (Feb 1, 2010)

i shoot with a doinker dish and i haven't quite figured out the weight set up yet but without any weights on the dish i think its around 8oz or so maybe less, with my z7 its about perfect but with the 4 weights on that came with it its about 14 oz with the majority at the end of the stabilizer. They do a great job of reducing vibration and excellent job of slowing pins down.


----------



## freediver111 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have one and love it as well....no staff shooter here so I'm unbiased.
Each weight is 1 ounce, with 4 weights, the disk weighs 10 oz. while the rod comes in at 4 oz. Total 14 oz for the whole thing. 
I shot it with all the weights in it and I was the most steady/accurate, but it does get heavy for my shoulder. That would mean the disk weighed 14oz, so a total of 18oz. The overall length with quick disconnect was 11" on mine, but I asked for a 10" rod.......
I love it. Not the most convenient for Western hunting, but amazing for holding steady AND reducing vibe.....If you are going to buy a 12" stab, it's hard to beat....but I haven't shot every single one out there.
Great adjust ability too.....


----------



## AndyVandy (May 9, 2009)

*Thanks guys.*

Freediver that is the info I was looking for to settle my mind. I'm going with it. Thanks.
So... how about another question. What do you do with the stainless steel weights when/if you hunt with this stabilizer? 
From what freediver is saying I may just remove the weights as it would still stabilize. I have a blacked out bow for ground blinds and the thought of sticking shiny silver rings out front seems to defeat the purpose of everything else being black. I know they make black weights but with out needing more weight...? Seems there should be a different/cheaper solution. 
Thanks again guys, Andy


----------



## freediver111 (Jan 10, 2006)

str8up preacher said:


> Freediver that is the info I was looking for to settle my mind. I'm going with it. Thanks.
> So... how about another question. What do you do with the stainless steel weights when/if you hunt with this stabilizer?
> From what freediver is saying I may just remove the weights as it would still stabilize. I have a blacked out bow for ground blinds and the thought of sticking shiny silver rings out front seems to defeat the purpose of everything else being black. I know they make black weights but with out needing more weight...? Seems there should be a different/cheaper solution.
> Thanks again guys, Andy


I'm not sure if this addresses your question, but my D.I.S.H is all black, including all the weights......nothing is silver. When you order the stab, you can get all the weights in black instead of silver.
You adjust the weight of the dish by adding or removing these black weights, and each one is 4oz.....I don't think I would go with just the black dish and no weights, it would be too light. For me, all 8 weights were the steadiest, but harder on the arm and a little heavy for hunting. Having 4 weights on, that seems easy enough for hunting, but even just putting 2 weights on is better than none in my opinion. The disk is a little too light for me to use effectively without any weights and I think it would defeat the purpose. I was surprised how much even as little as 2 oz. makes a difference. 
I love the fact that I can take off a weight or add them depending on what I'm going to shoot (foam or fur).
Does this answer your questions??? Sorry if I diverged from the main question a bit!


----------



## AndyVandy (May 9, 2009)

*It does.*

Thanks, that does answer my question(s). I ordered through Lancaster Archery Supply not through Doinker so I think it comes with stainless steel weights. Think Doinker would switch 'em? Either way I am excited to try this thing out.


----------



## freediver111 (Jan 10, 2006)

You can try contacting Erick on here. He goes by the name Robin Hall. 
He's been very helpful with me.


----------



## ete203 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks, for helping out with this thread. I just recieved my 12" from Erick from Doinker, with the black weights, instead of silver. I also asked that question, "why shinny silver weights that will reflect the sunlight instead of black that wont?". It costs a little bit more, from Doinker, for the black weights though, but it in my opinion is worth it. I haven't gotten the chance to shoot the 12" but I like it a lot better then the 6" that I tried earlier, just in the hold of the bow normally and at full draw. It feels more balanced, but both do the job very well. I cannot express my love for this stabilizer!

I will be writing another, probably shorter review, of my 12" later on compared to the 6". Probably in the next few weeks, when the weather gets nicer so I can spend more time outdoors experimenting. Also, I will ask my father to write a review of his opinions aswell, so be looking for that soon! 

Also, Erick will work with you. Hes a very friendly person, they are all very nice to you when you call or contact them. A++ customer service!


----------



## AndyVandy (May 9, 2009)

*Now the wait.*

I just have to wait now for the D.I.S.H. to arrive. I may contact Doinker to see if a switch can be made. I guess the "try it for a week" idea of Doinker was awfully smart because it is part of what pushed me this way. 
I did not want to give up my shock dampening which OP says it does equally well as the "stabilizers" made just for vibration and yet it is not like the thing is a wet noodle. One thread shows a 25# weight on the D.I.S.H. and it isn't going anywhere. 
OP says it looks better than pictures do and other popular stabilizers are having problems with the black finish not chipping. 
Combine the above with the ability to offset weight and it just seems right for what I am after. Now... when will that brown truck get here?


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

*.......re-defines the word STEALTH on my Carbon Matrix!!*


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## AndyVandy (May 9, 2009)

*What...*

...is on the end of your weights? I hope the OP doesn't mind. Maybe my questions should be taken elsewhere. Sorry. It was a good review. I like that it mentioned the disconnects weakness. That thread sure does look short but, with a 12" stabilizer I can't see keeping it on the bow all the time anyway. I see it as a great selling point. I know, I know this may be a thinly veiled attempt to keep this from looking like a hijack... but if we are evaluating it... I just question the stainless steel on my blacked out bow? On a competition model bring it on, but for hunting?


----------

